# '33 Colson Tandem



## brucejr (Mar 6, 2010)

As this is my first post here I should probably introduce myself.  I have been reading this forum off and on for a few years.  I'm impressed with the knowledge and comradery here.  I like bikes but don't have nearly the knowledge that most seem to have here but I am interested in learning more.

I have about 20 bikes.  All are riders and they range from prewar to a couple of Stingrays.  I like tandems quite a bit and have a triple that I built from two Schwinn Twinns.

I picked up this tandem about 6-8 months ago and it cleaned up quite nicely.  

I have looked at Colson catalogs on line and have the Colson book.  The serial number is 3 F 633 I believe.  

The main question I have about this one is about the rims and tires.  Obviously the tires have been replaced, but could the rims be original.  The Colson literature mentions that the tandem in 1933 was available with chrome rims and 2.125 tires.  The part of the rim where the spokes sit is wider on these rims than on most of the drop centered rims that I have seen.

I would also love any other feedback about correct/incorrect parts.  

Thanks.

Bruce


----------



## JOEL (Mar 7, 2010)

Welcome Bruce!

That's a beauty!  Please post more pix for the Colson fans here at the CABE. 

To my eye, your fenders look too narrow for balloon tires. Is this a 26 or 28 inch model? I would bet that both were available in 1933. 26 and 27" clencher rims are often swapped for 28" singletubes.


----------



## Steve-O (Mar 7, 2010)

That is a beautiful bike!


----------



## brucejr (Mar 7, 2010)

Here are some more pics of a few details.  (BTW, what is the ideal photo size for this forum?)

I agree that the fenders seem a little narrow for balloon tires, but according to page 19 in the Polizzi book 26x2 1/8" chrome plated steel drop center rims were standard?

I think the 1.75 gumwalls that are on the bike now look decent although totally incorrect.  

Also kind of cool are the Colson pedal blocks on the rear.  The front pedals are much smaller, women's pedals maybe?  The two seats are also different, Mesinger (brown) on the rear and Troxel (black) on the front.  One/both could have been replaced for sure.

The rear steer is fun to ride but takes some getting used to.  It's great for me because my kids can drive but i maintain some control.

Bruce


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Mar 9, 2010)

Bruce that bike is great!  I post pics with photobucket then you don't have to worry about the image size when uploading them.


----------



## JOEL (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice! I can see from the rest of the pix that it is a balloon model. 1933 would be the first year for balloon tires and I'm not sure which rims were used that year.


----------



## brucejr (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the input on the tires.  And the compliments on the bike.  I think it's beautiful and am glad to have it.

I have a few more questions if anyone has answers/opinions.

Does it make sense that most of the parts on the front are different from the parts on the back?  Seats, pedals, handlebars, stems, grips?  It appears that the front was set up as a girl's bike and the rear as a boys.

Does anyone else have a clean original that I could see pictures of?

Does the serial number seem right for a 1933?


----------

